# Lire un film hébergé sur le cloud



## ibabar (9 Mai 2019)

Hello tous,

Ma problématique:
_ J'ai une collection de films sur un disque dur externe (parfois la complexité made in Apple m'exaspère... il suffirait de brancher le disque au cul de l'Apple TV mais c'est bloqué par la pomme !).
_ Avant ce disque dur USB était branché sur une Time Capsule et ça marchait plutôt bien en réseau mais la TC a rendu l'âme. Ça ne fonctionne pas en le branchant sur le modem de mon FAI, ni en direct sur ma TV (le disque dur est reconnu mais rien n'est lisible ni reconnu par une quelconque app).
_ Je précise que ce disque dur est formaté en "MacOS étendu". Je n'ai pas la place sur mon Mac pour tout basculer, le reformater en NTFS ou en FAT et y remettre les données.
_ Je ne souhaite pas me lancer dans un réseau, ni acheter un NAS, ni un gadget comme un mini-routeur type RAVPower.
_ Pour l'instant je les streame avec AirVideo HD depuis mon Mac sur lequel est branché le disque dur. Mais je souhaite passer à l'iPad Pro.
_ Mon idée est donc d'uploader ces films sur un cloud (iCloud favorisé mais ça peut être Dropbox, voire un tiers). Cela me permettrait aussi d'avoir accès à ces films en déplacement sans emporter de disque dur.

Je souhaite donc trouver une solution pour streamer un film (beaucoup sont en .mkv, mais il y a aussi du .avi, du .mp4, voire quelques .wmv) hébergé dans le cloud vers mon Apple TV...!?
Je suis un peu perdu dans les paramétrages, mais avant cela surtout sur la faisabilité... tout court, et le cas échéant via quelle app: VLC? Infuse? autre?
Merci d'avance pour vos lumières.


----------

